# Where to buy chemicals



## Atari1977 (Aug 21, 2012)

So I'm trying to get my school's darkroom up and running again. It's been dormant for a while, last time I used it was two years ago and all the chemicals were expired.We have all the equipment to develop film and prints, we just need chemicals(I think we're going with Ilford). Can anyone recommend a good supplier? We don't need massive quantities(It's pretty just going to be used by me and possibly one other person), we're just looking for a good price.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 21, 2012)

Freestyle Photographic Supplies - Traditional Black & White Film, Paper, Chemicals, Holgas and ULF is the premier retailer for all things film. They are also very school darkroom friendly, make sure and tell them you are a school/student/teacher.


----------



## bhop (Aug 21, 2012)

What he said..


----------



## amolitor (Aug 22, 2012)

B&H, adorama, also have basic chemistry. Probably the prices are going to be within pennies wherever you go, but it might be worthwhile shopping around.


----------



## timor (Aug 22, 2012)

Freestyle has school supply program and more. Look here:
https://www.freestylephoto.biz/teachersloungelogin.php
I think for the budget Kodak is much better with the prices.


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 25, 2012)

+3 on the freestyle suggestion.  And they ship pretty quickly as well so you shouldn't be waiting more than a few days.  They're in CA.  I'm in DE.  Usually three days for me once the order is filled.  Of course you might find something local that can suit your needs as well, given you are near a major metropolitan area.  Has to be at least a couple of good sources down there.


----------



## terri (Aug 27, 2012)

Freestyle will give discounts to schools, teachers and carries student-grade products.     Shop around for sure, but you may find them hard to beat.


----------

